# Guess what I found for Atmosphere?



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I found a Upright Piano that I can either Strip the Paint or give it a new paint job, make it look Old and use it for more Old West Atmosphere! 
I am waiting to hear back from the person that has it listed on my local Craigslist, so I can use it for my Yard Haunt and it is FREE!!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Indeed!!! See, the Gal and her Hubby got a Divorce and he didn't want it and neither does she, so they are getting rid of it. 
I would have otherwise paid Thousands for it and I am getting it for Free!!! I am Uber Excited at at least 2 of the Projects that I have planned for this Halloween!


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Player?*

If it's a player piano, you could have a skeleton playing it.


----------

